# Alternative condition name to LG?



## Ummwhatnow (Feb 20, 2018)

I dont mind anonymously telling a bunch of forum peoples that I suffer from LEAKY GAS.

However Im not keen on using this term in the real world and I dont believe it does anyone who suffers from it enjoys using this term.

Not to mention the fact that no one has officially stated the issue is gas related - everyone in the medical world seems to deny this condition exists (or says its IBS ffs!), and from what I can tell the various posts saying its an issue with sphincter seal havent been submitted by people who are doctors!

Im not saying lets start pretending were lawyers or politicians, but Id really welcome a euphemism of leaky gas that I can bear to utter in a an appointment with a medical professional.

Ill start the ball rolling with digestive malodour.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Im kinda lost here. What are trying to say? Better put that beer down mate lol. Yeah, we dont get credit as patients. If you dont like the name Leaky Gas you can call it Pelvic floor dyssinergia, which is the same thing


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Edit: double post


----------



## Ummwhatnow (Feb 20, 2018)

PokerFace said:


> Im kinda lost here. What are trying to say? Better put that beer down mate lol. Yeah, we dont get credit as patients. If you dont like the name Leaky Gas you can call it Pelvic floor dyssinergia, which is the same thing


"Leaky gas" is a bit literal right. That it's caused by gas leaking is subjective though I agree it makes more sense than "sulfer breath" 

It's a bit like calling anorexia "don't eat enough".

I want a proper Latin medical term for the ailment that has wrecked my life for the last 20 years please. "Leaky gas" just sounds like someone who guffs a lot, every human releases (leaks?) gas right


----------



## Ummwhatnow (Feb 20, 2018)

PokerFace said:


> Im kinda lost here. What are trying to say? Better put that beer down mate lol. Yeah, we dont get credit as patients. If you dont like the name Leaky Gas you can call it Pelvic floor dyssinergia, which is the same thing


Another point, though there is a lot of speculation that LG is relevant to pelvic floor (as you imply), that assessment has been made by forum poster(s), not doctors, and that is part of the problem. In the absence of a professional medical assessment (due to the fact doctors and specialists in this area do not acknowledge LG is even possible), forum members declaring their own theories isn't overly helpful... I haven't spent 8 years studying to be a doctor, have you?

If every uncured LG sufferer met up and gatecrashed a gastero conference protesting for recognition... that might have some effect. No one even knows how many people have this condition or similar?

I agree with other posts stating that there is no incentive for medical specialists in this area to investigate until enough people stand up and say "hey, I have similar problems". Until they are forced to take us seriously we will be palmed off with a diagnosis of IBS (!!!) or psychological issues (that never get resolved because it's not "all in our heads").

Look, I'm pretty new here but if we just hear to moan about not being taken seriously nothing will change... we have to make change happen, and instead of going on about what victims we are, let's make ourselves be heard. And fuck the term "leaky gas"


----------



## Optimistical (Jan 7, 2018)

I think 1) pelvic floor dsysnergia is a good way to term it currently when addressing medical professionals, and then let them know it's causing specifc symtpoms like gas incontinence, pelvic descent, incompelte evacuation, anismus, etc

Possibly "hypertonic pelvic floor syndrome" ? seems to be that many of us share chronic tension in the pelvic floor as an underlying issue which seems to send off all these related issues.

Just an idea - I get you though, I'm not a fan of the term either lol but i guess it's become the slang term we've gotten used to calling it.


----------



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

Well from most that have done the tests it seems like those 2 intertwine. The hypertonic pelvic floor syndrome leading to weakness in nerves and muscles causing pelvic floor dsysnergia or w/e. Cant really put one term on the whole thing. Mainly when i speak to a doctor i just try and go simple with it and say i suffer from a weak pelvic floor which is leading to gas incontinence.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Doctor dont always deny it. Im seeing a proctologist for my anal fissure and throught a little research I managed to go to one that actually acknowledges Lg. He calls it mild fecal incontincence. Good time for asking him if he cured someone with this. He has founded the clinic for fecal incontinence here.
Im assuming by the numbers of things I know now that this disease is hard to cure just because people dont really know how it occurred and how to treat it, not because it in incurable itself


----------



## Ummwhatnow (Feb 20, 2018)

TBH i think LEAKY GAS implies a problem with involuntary flatulence which is completely misleading and as far as Im aware irrelevant in my case. Even if one did have involuntary wind issues i woukd assume they would still feel or sense it being passed and on occasion pick up on associated smell.

My LG is definitely not flatulence, and flatulence is acknowleged by all as passing of gas. Everyone has flatulence, but not everyone has LG. Point being the LG term itself is practically inviting your GP or colorectal specialist to fob you off with IBS and related flatulence diagnosis.

To pokerface, im no doctor but ive never felt that incontinence was part of the problem at all... and Im not keen on it being described as a MILD condition because its completely fucked my life up and from ive read on this forum im not alone there.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Incontinence means lack of continence,
Continence = the ability to retain a bodily discharge voluntarily 
Therefore given high non-continence = impossibility to hold in stool & urine, a mild for of non continence stands for a smaller non-capability to perform continence, like minor holding, aka gas
Semantics.


----------

